# Frodo's song at Lothlórien -- updated version



## Bergile (Feb 23, 2003)

*The fresh prince of mirkwood*

To the theme tune of the fresh prince of belair.

The Elf Prince of Mirkwood

In North west mirkwood born and raised,
In the trees is where i spent most of my days,
Chillin out, maxin and relaxin all cool,
And all shootin my arrows around da pool,
When some guys from Dol Guldur said we're upto no good,
Started makin trouble inda neighbourhood.
I got in one little fight an' my dad got scared,
Said you're goin to imladris to help dispose of dat ring

I called for a horse and when it came near,
It's mane was blonde(like me) as was it's rear,
If anything i thought that this horse was rare,
But i thought man forget it yo home to Ladris.

I got to a river, bout seven feet wide,
And i yelled to the horse,
Yo home over da river,
I looked at the kingdome i was finally there,
To sit on my throne as the prince of Bel Air (oops)

Heehee, i couldn't stop giggling when i thought of this, to be honest i think im a bit of a lunatic.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 23, 2003)

I was really laughing hard when I read that!!   It's really good and funny. I used to watch that show....


----------



## Eriol (Feb 25, 2003)

Once upon a time I spent some hours laughing at the Tolkien Sarcasm Page. I found out something that might be of interest there...

Enjoy.



> Picture yourself in a wood by a river,
> With golden-leaved trees of unusual size;
> Words incomprehensible call to remind you,
> The elf with the silmaril eyes.
> ...


----------



## Oren (Feb 25, 2003)

Lol!! That is really funny!! OMG, I'll hve to show that ot a teacher of mine who is a real big Tolkien fan!


----------



## Niniel (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL 
I like The Beatles a lot, and I never thought they could be united with Tolkien's works, which I also like very much. You see, anything's possible...


----------



## Bergile (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. Well, i say everyone, i just mean the two of you.


----------



## Liat_ravensong (Mar 1, 2003)

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Mar 1, 2003)

That's neat! You should try to find someone who could play it and sing it!!!


----------

